# Can you identify this wood??



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I need help. Recently acquired a bunch of huge logs and I thought I knew what trees they came from but now am almost certain that the guy was wrong. He told me one was Russian Olive and one was Chinese elm. Based on size and shape of a Russian Olive, no way that's what I have - or is it? 

Both trees were about 5-6 feet in diameter at the base. They're said to be over 100 years old and were very tall. I'm going to begin milling a couple of them this weekend but I'd like to know what I'm getting into before I get too far. Here are some photos. 

I live in Utah...most native trees here are pines and evergreens. We do have oak, willows, cottonwood, walnut, and apple that could be this old.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

I went and grabbed a piece of dried walnut I had in the shop and compared the two. Grain looks similar, color is a bit off but could be because mine is green? I'd love it if I had stumbled upon a 100 year old tree and now have a large stack of walnut logs...but I'm doubtful. That sounds too good to be true. What's your take?


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Maybe English elm?


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

Looks like walnut to me.:thumbsup:


----------



## kelsky (Jan 14, 2013)

My vote is not walnut. Walnut when cut down will have a very distinct brown core in the logs. The picture of logs really doesn't show any defined core like a the true walnut has. However, if the picture was within an hour then the brown colors wouldn't be there yet. If you really want to know, find an arborist in the area.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks just like the Siberian elm we have around here. Pretty stuff and often brown like walnut. I have seen it range from chocolate brown to beige.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Looks just like the Siberian elm we have around here. Pretty stuff and often brown like walnut. I have seen it range from chocolate brown to beige.


I think if it were walnut, the guy would have known. He has owned the lot for over 30 years

Besides wouldn't there be walnuts all over the ground, so he would have figured it out. Unfortunately by the time I showed up all the leaves were gone (from fall) and all limbs had been removed. 

The chunk I show in the pic is a few days after I cut it. 

I'm thinking it's elm...I just don't know what kind. What species of elm are there? And are some more desirable than others?


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

i think it is wood.. free wood at that :thumbsup:


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

jdpber said:


> i think it is wood.. free wood at that :thumbsup:


I can't disagree with you there! I don't get loads like this often...scratch that...ever.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Bark, growth pattern, grain, and color all look like Siberian elm. Could be another type, but tough to say.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

qbilder said:


> Bark, growth pattern, grain, and color all look like Siberian elm. Could be another type, but tough to say.


I'm starting to think this also...I'll have a better idea this weekend when I break into the logs


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

As grainy as it is it might be English walnut.


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> As grainy as it is it might be English walnut.


Thanks Steve...I just commented on your post in a diff thread...ya know, the one about Danish oils, wax, and such. Classic.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Leaves , bark , seeds , fruit , branching pattern , leaf pattern , are all indicators of tree species .
There are times when those are a better identifier than grain alone .

There is no shortage of trees whose wood grain mimics that of a totally different species. 
A portion of the timber industry and it's customers rely on that .

SkySkrape,
did you bring any of the above back with you ?


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

Manuka Jock said:


> Leaves , bark , seeds , fruit , branching pattern , leaf pattern , are all indicators of tree species . There are times when those are a better identifier than grain alone . There is no shortage of trees whose wood grain mimics that of a totally different species. A portion of the timber industry and it's customers rely on that . SkySkrape, did you bring any of the above back with you ?


Nope. All I have is the lumber and the guy's word on what he believes it is (and has believed for 30+ years)


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

SkySkrape said:


> Thanks Steve...I just commented on your post in a diff thread...ya know, the one about Danish oils, wax, and such. Classic.


Yea, it's a tough job but someone has to do it.


----------

